# A little knitting humor to brighten this dreary (Houston) day....



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, I know there have been tons of humor posts, but I thought that maybe we could all relate to at least one of these knitting 'fails'.

http://mashable.com/2015/02/27/knitting-fails/


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for my laugh of the day!  :thumbup:


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I laugh every time I read this one:

http://reductress.com/post/woman-no-longer-sure-what-shes-knitting/


----------



## aplwh (Mar 3, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

The red udder takes the cake.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry, I only got photo no. 7


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

rujam said:


> Sorry, I only got photo no. 7


Maybe they're just taking a long time to load on your computer.  A lot of pictures!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

lainey_h said:


> Yeah, I know there have been tons of humor posts, but I thought that maybe we could all relate to at least one of these knitting 'fails'.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2015/02/27/knitting-fails/


They're wonderful.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

They gave me my laugh for the day.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:XD: 

Now you know why I don't knit.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

#3 Maybe she wanted a snood for her bun. I can relate to all but the weenie warmer.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

rainie said:


> #3 Maybe she wanted a snood for her bun. I can relate to all but the weenie warmer.


I suspect that started out as a hat ;-)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It worked straight away this time. I made my friend a beanie from a pattern, checked the tension etc., posted it to him and it was way too big so he shrank it in hot water. I loved the dog with the yarn.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I have seen several of those from either myself or a friend. Thanks for the morning laugh.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Needed that, been a HARD couple of weeks, just a note to the poster. Avoid Dr. Ayoub near NASA.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That was delightful! Been there. Done that. :lol:


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

20 fails & 15 "achievements" seem to point out the difficulties of knitting. Of the "achievements," I would only agree with the Periodic Table of the Elements. As a chemistry geek, I like that one!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Teriwm said:


> Needed that, been a HARD couple of weeks, just a note to the poster. Avoid Dr. Ayoub near NASA.


I will! And what, if I may ask, is the problem with the 'good' doctor?? I've seen a few doozies in this town!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

this could be subtitled "why gauge and swatching are important"


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Cracked me up! I started laughing uncontrollably with #8, and couldn't stop until I'd seen all the rest. Am trying to decide if #8 was for someone with one _small foot, or someone with one _big, tremendous foot!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

So gooooooooooooood :lol:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I totally relate to #20. My husbands wanted socks. I am not a sock knitter. The first one came out beautifully---except for the little well at the toe. We called it the condom sock. There was no sock #2.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, those looked so familiar! Just before Christmas I started what I thought was going to be a hat...I thought the gauge was right but...turned out it was a cowl...yeah...I meant to do that


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckles. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Could happen to anyone, haha!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm still laughing at both, they were too funny!


----------

